# New Outbackers Member



## pgwaldner (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a 27L loft that we bought 3 years ago. We love it and enjoy camping in it whenever we can get it from our son who has lived in it full time for the last year while in college and now at his first real job. Even before he started using it either we or out of town company used it 6-8 nights a month. I have a 2500HD silverado with the 8.1 liter motor so pulling it is no problem either. The only real issue is spending a LOT of time explaining the concept of an upstairs at campgrounds.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers from Dawsonville, GA!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

gzaleski said:


> Welcome to Outbackers from Dawsonville, GA!


Some people buy campers and they just become yard ornaments, two in my family, at least yours is getting used. Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hey!

Welcome to the great Outbackers forum!

Walter


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com! I think you will enjoy the site. Where are you from?

Eric


----------



## pgwaldner (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes! I am live in Northwest Alabama in a little town called Haleyville - famous for the first 911 call.



egregg57 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com! I think you will enjoy the site. Where are you from?
> 
> Eric


----------

